# Fischen in Gambia



## Oeschi (15. August 2010)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

da ich nächstes Frühjahr wieder für 2 Wochen mit einer Hilfsorganisation nach Gambia reisen werde, möchte ich mir im Herbst/Winter noch ne neue Combo zulegen.
Mit der Suchfunktion konnte ich leider nichts finden, das mir weiterhilft. 
Gefischt wird im Gambia-River im Bereich von Bakau bis Soma.
evtl. auch mal ne kleine Ausfahrt direkt am Strand mit nem befreundeten Fischer in ner Nusschale.
Da ich leider nur sehr wenig Gepäck mitnehmen kann, solls ne mehrteilige Reiserute werden, die dazu noch einigermasen Universell eingesetzt werden kann. (Leider gibt es aber keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau). Sie soll zum Fischen mit verschiedenen KUKÖ´s vom Boot und Ufer zum Einsatz kommen.
Ich hab mal Folgende Rute in´s Auge gefasst:

Balzer Edition IM-12 Alegra Travel, Wels Spin 275

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rut...edition-im-12-alegra-travel-wels-spin-275.htm

Bitte teilt mir eure Meinung zur Rute mit.
Bin auch dankbar für weitere Tip´s und Info´s zum fischen in Gambia. 

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach ner guten Stationärrolle und der Passenden Schnur. Da Bakau aber an der Mündung in´s Meer liegt sollte diese Salzwassertauglich sein.


----------



## BIG WHITE (15. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

hi,
Du schreibst, daß Du wieder nach Gambia fliegst, also
warst schon mal dort, kennst Dich aus?

Ich habe 2005 in Gambia sowohl im Fluß als auch im Meer
gefischt, willst Du im Fluß vom Ufer aus fischen oder im
Meer vom Strand?
Die Balzer Rute kenne ich nicht aber 275cm sind fürs
Uferfischen zu kurz (fängst vom Strand eh nichts da zu
flach!) und fürs Bootfischen zu lang also insgesamt ist die
Rute ungeeignet.

Am besten sind natürliche Köder, vorallem große Garnelen
die man zu mehreren aufs Vorfach aufzieht und zum Boden
vom verankerten Boot abläßt. Hierfür ist eine kürzere Rute
mit sensibler Spitze aber dann mit Rückgrat das Optimale
vorallem auf die sehr vorsichtig beißenden African Threadfins,
die man auch im Fluß fangen kann.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Oeschi (15. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Hallo, 

ja ich war im April mit guten Bekannten dort. Die kommen seit 25 Jahren nach Gambia und Sierra Leone. Dadurch haben Sie gute Kontakte dorthin.
Leider sind wir nur 1 Tag zum Fischen (im River) gewesen. 
Möchte aber nächstes Jahr die Gelegenheit nutzen und öfters mal gehen. Da wir eine Tour in die Dörfer machen wollen, um verschiedene Freunde zu Besuchen, werde ich wohl zu 95% im River fischen. (Wenn möglich vom Boot). Die Rute sollte aber stark genug sein, um im Brackwasser an der Mündung auch mal etwas größeres zu Haken.

Möchte evtl. auch noch einen Tag auf´s Meer. Diesen werde ich aber erste kurzfristig dann unten Buchen, und das Gerät leihen.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (15. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Was auf jeden Fall nicht fehlen darf sind ein paar Flaschen JulBrew.:#2:


----------



## Oeschi (15. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Und ne große Kiste Eis um das JulBrew zu kühlen...


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (15. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Ohja, das läuft.


----------



## Oeschi (15. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Mit dem JulBrew was zu fangen wird aber auch nicht einfach, oder kommt's da auch einfach mal auf nen Versuch an???


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (15. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Kannst ja mal ein Fläschchen an den Haken machen, vielleicht fängst ja nen Bierfisch.:q

So, jetzt is aber Schluss mit Off Topic.
Vieleicht bekommst noch ein paar Sinnvolle Tips.


----------



## BIG WHITE (16. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Der Gambiafluß ist sehr weit, bis etwa kurz vor Georgetown
salzig bzw. brackig, von der Mündung  bis etwa 100km ins
Landesinnere wachsen Mangroven,  die Artenvielfalt ist
nich berauschend, das beste was man hier fangen kann
sind Threadfins, die aber nur mit Naturködern zu überlisten
sind. U.u. kann man hier auch kleine Tarpone mit kleinen
Kunstködern überlisten.

Weiterweg etwa 250km ab Georgetown kann man
vorallem mit Rapala Wobblern und Köderfisch dem
Tigerfisch(kleiner Wasserhund) nachstellen, aber soweit
wirst Du wohl nicht hinkommen?

Kurz vor Banjul an der Denton Bridge kannst Du bei Marc
Longster ein Boot mit einem einheimischen Fischer zum
Bottomfischen mieten, mußt aber ein-zwei Tage vorher
avisieren, damit die auch genügend Köder besorgen.
Hier ist die Artenvielfalt schon sehr groß, hab an einem
einzigen Tag 16 verscheidene Fischarten gefangen.

TL

B.W.


----------



## Oeschi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

denke dieses mal wird sich die Hauptsache schon auf den ersten ca.50km des Flusses abspielen, möchte aber nach möglichkeit noch öfters hin..
benötige eben eine Rute die ich nach möglichkeit auf dem gesamten Fluß fischen kann.
Da wir sehr viel unterwegs sein werden, kann ich leider keine festen Trips auf dem River buchen, und im Busch wird´s schwer mal eben ne Rute zu mieten. 

Wäre schön wenn sich die Rute auch noch in Deutschland/Frankreich nutzen könnte. 
z.B. Zum gelegentlichen Spinnfischen auf Waller.

Gibt´s evtl. was geeignetes in der Penn Overseas Travel Serie,
von Balzer oder WFT????


----------



## BIG WHITE (16. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Marc Longster vermietet Boote an der Denton Bridge von
da aus geht es aufs MEER (nicht auf dem Fluß!!!), Ruten und
Rollen kannst Du bei ihm mieten.
Leider kenne ich mich weder bei Pennruten noch bei Balzer usw.
aus.

T.L.
B.W.


----------



## Oeschi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Ich dachte er bietet auch Touren auf dem River an. Glaube ich habe auf seiner hompage gesehen, dass Er u.a. Auch ne Tour mit Abschluss in lamin's Lodge anbietet. Muss ich nochmal nachschauen...

Die Lodge ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen. Aber Achtung die Affen klauen gerne essen, Getränke usw...


----------



## Pargo Man (18. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Hai Oeschi, gute Reise. Klingt nach Afrika vom Feinsten! Ich habe die BALZER IMs im Arsenal (40 lbs Natur und 275 Travelshad) und bin begeistert. Ich nehm die 40lbs zum leichten Trollen auf Barakuda und Dorados. Die Spinne auf Cubera Snapper. Die Zapfen funktionieren einwandfrei. Lediglich die Ringe (Spitze und unterster) haben mir bisher Problemchen aufgezeigt. Insgesamt mußt Du Dir im klaren sein, daß Kohlefaserruten im Boot natürlich anfällig für rauhes Handling sind...

Deinen Rutenvorschlag "Waller" finde ich eigentlich gut, kann aber das Revier nicht so gut einschätzen wie die hier voran gegangenen Berater.

Als Rutenalternative würde ich (Budgetfrage) die Travelabteilung beim Karlsruher konsultieren... die Shimano Popper-Travelruten Kaibutsu könnten was für Dich sein.
Als Spule in Lurup sehe ich nur die Daiwa Z4500H oder mindestens die Quantum Cabo. Hier im Board wird eine Shimano FA10tsd angeboten... für 500 Euro kein schlechter Deal und sicherlich eine sehr vielseitige Rolle für's Leben.

Ich habe für's robuste Sazlwasserfischen auch noch die betagten PENN SSMs 650 und 950 im Arsenal, die aber insgesamt erheblich schwerer sind, als moderne Rollen.

Anbei mal ein Bildchen von einem 46 kgs Angola Threadfin (Freund Paul) auf Rapala an der schweren Spinnrute...


----------



## Pargo Man (19. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Ahoi BIG Oeschi,

zum reinen Trollen aus dem Boot ist eine 2m85 Spinne schon recht lang. Je nach Rutenhalter (senkrecht oder leicht geneigt) wirst Du Deinen Rapala / Storm / Manns nicht auf die gewünschte Tiefe bekommen. Dann hilft nur noch "aus-der-Hand" fahren, d.h. Du hältst die Rute die ganze Zeit fest beim Schleppen... was bei den fetten MANNs50 stretch ganz schön auf die Fingernägel geht...
Abhilfe könnte eine kurze, steife (travel) Rute bieten zB Balzer IM12 40lbs 2,10m oder Shimano Beastmaster STC 30 oder 50... oder - siehe Bilderchen - eine Shimano JigWrex 300-400 STC Jiggingrute in zB 1m83 oder kürzer, wie sie mein guter Freund und Teamkollege Colin fischt. 
War nur so ein Gedanke, falls Du eher Bootsangeln betreiben solltest. 
Sind ja noch ein paar Tage zum Reisebeginn. Da bleibt Zeit für den Weihnachtsmann aus Penn-Landia eine 950ssm oder eine SARGOSA 18.000 vielleicht unter den Baum zu legen...

Gruß aus dem Busch,
Pargo


----------



## Oeschi (19. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen in Gambia*

Danke nochmals,

zum Trollen geh ich wohl auf's Meer. 
Die Ruten werden dann vorerst mal geliehen. 

@ Pargo Man 
wenn du noch so'n paar Bilder anhängst muss ich noch den Urlaub verlängern. Und noch ne Woche in Angola vorbei schauen.
Der Flug müsste eingentlich recht günstig sein. Afrikan Buschline hat bestimmt noch nen Platz im geflügeltransporter frei. Und runter kommen sie ja alle.:q


----------

